# FNA report



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

I called the DRs office again and told the person in medical records that per the law in Tenn and HIPAA I could come in and read my report at no charge. She changed her tune when I said that about the laws and said I could come in and read the report anytime. So I went today and started to read it and she just gave me the copy.

Here's what it says.

Hypocellular Specimen : Few bland groups of Follicular epithelium cells consistant with a benign follicular nodule.

Not real sure what hypocellular means.

Didn't really give alot of information for the 15 slides that were looked at. So I guess I'm good now.

Just hope it stays benign. arty0045:

Thanks again for all your replys. hugs4

Murphy


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay! That's brilliant news! hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> I called the DRs office again and told the person in medical records that per the law in Tenn and HIPAA I could come in and read my report at no charge. She changed her tune when I said that about the laws and said I could come in and read the report anytime. So I went today and started to read it and she just gave me the copy.
> 
> Here's what it says.
> 
> ...


See there; you were empowered re the HIPAA Act! Good for you!

Here is info on your Hypocellular specimen. (Apparently it is cystic)

http://books.google.com/books?id=_b...epage&q=hypocellular specimen,thyroid&f=false

I would keep an eye on this though with sonogram once a year.

Glad for the good news.
Very glad!


----------



## murphy749 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Andros for the attachment. I will be keeping this checked. I think next time its time for another ultrasound I will be going to Nashville to Vanderbilt.Will not go back to this DRs office that charges 20.00 for a copy of results from ultrasounds and FNA.

Still alittle worried that there wasn't alot of information in the path report other than a few bland follicular cells. Just hope the benign FNA was a good one.

They said another ultrasound in a year but I think I'm going to have one in 6 months just to put my mind at ease.

I also got a report of the FNA ultrasound. The 3x2 cm cystic nodule I had drained back in Sept was just under 1 cm I couldn't figure out why the DR didn't re-bisopy it. I would have thought with any growth that this should have been re-biospied also.

I really wants to say thanks for all feed back.

Surburban thanks for all your support also.

:hugs:

Murphy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

murphy749 said:


> Thanks Andros for the attachment. I will be keeping this checked. I think next time its time for another ultrasound I will be going to Nashville to Vanderbilt.Will not go back to this DRs office that charges 20.00 for a copy of results from ultrasounds and FNA.
> 
> Still alittle worried that there wasn't alot of information in the path report other than a few bland follicular cells. Just hope the benign FNA was a good one.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more with the game plan you have outlined. Better safe than sorry and if you are like me, I think you lost complete confidence in that doctor.

A new view point is essential somewhere in the very near future.

Keep us in the loop!


----------

